# Safety Cage for ambulances



## yoyis (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need to know if it's compulsory for ambulances to have a safety cage or roll cage in case of accident, to protect the passengers, because I've only see a couple of models that have it on ambulances type II.
Is there any regulation about it?

Thanks a lot! ^_^


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

Basically ambulances are death traps.  That is another eason we need to cut way back on lights and sirens use and just get there safely.  Yes occasionally driving speed limit obeying all laws wrecks may still occur but less likely than the "deisel bolus" so many on here seem to advocate.

Look at these to see just how dangerous ambulances are.  And in these videos I see safety items that many ambulances I see in use do not have.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ParamedicSafety

http://www.paramedicsafety.org/


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2009)

Type II bus's are really the safest out there to wreck


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Type II bus's are really the safest out there to wreck


Wouldn't that depend upon the wreck?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Wouldn't that depend upon the wreck?



I've seen most kinds of wrecks with Type IIs and they hold together really well. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the vans keep their basic shape (egg) and are reinforced. The boxes are always mounted separately and that kinda doesn't help their strength


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, definitely.  But that only matters if you are in the box at the time, lol.  That's why I say it depends on the wreck.  If you're in the cab, a type II may not be the best place to be.  They tip over more readily than a type I or III.  And in a type I, you are much less likely to get nailed by equipment (or partners) flying forward from the rear.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Oh, definitely.  But that only matters if you are in the box at the time, lol.  That's why I say it depends on the wreck.  If you're in the cab, a type II may not be the best place to be.  They tip over more readily than a type I or III.  And in a type I, you are much less likely to get nailed by equipment (or partners) flying forward from the rear.



Been in a roll over in a II and had zero problems being in the front seat... But never thought of the front being more dangerous


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Been in a roll over in a II and had zero problems being in the front seat... But never thought of the front being more dangerous


Front seat is definitely the place to be in a rollover, and most other collisions, for that matter.  Just saying that, if you're not in a type II, you're a lot less likely to roll over at all.  I too have been in one, and it's no fun, no matter where you're sitting.


----------



## MRE (Feb 19, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Front seat is definitely the place to be in a rollover, and most other collisions, for that matter.



If not for the EMT's bouncing around in the box, I would say that the pt is in the best position, being properly secured to the stretcher of course.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 19, 2009)

W1IM said:


> If not for the EMT's bouncing around in the box, I would say that the pt is in the best position, being properly secured to the stretcher of course.



Watch the videos I linked to and you will change your mind.


----------



## Scout (Feb 19, 2009)

Are all your strethcers linked into the ambulance's main structure.

ie can the get ripped off in a roll over


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 19, 2009)

I was in a high-speed accident in a type II, where we t-boned a sedan.  Two medics, an EMT student, and a patient.  The patient was the only one not hurt.  He was secured to the cot, with the head up almost all the way when we impacted.  After the impact, his head and shoulders were in the captains seat, his torso was hanging between the seat and the cot, and the rest of his body was still on the cot.  The metal bar that holds the head of the cot up was snapped in two like a twig.  But yeah, it was still definitely the safest place to be in that accident.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 23, 2009)

:glare: Apparently the standard frame is not as good as I used to think. Let's hope newer trucks are better...


----------

